# SA: Hard won donuts



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

Police are investigating an aggravated robbery involving the theft of doughnuts at West Croydon.

About 9.40pm last night, two teenage boys got into their car on Malcom Street, having just bought six boxes of doughnuts from a business on Port Road, when a man approached them and threatened them with what looked like a knife. The suspect demanded the victims remain in the car while he opened the rear passenger door and stole the doughnuts before running off. The victims were not physically hurt and the robber did not demand anything else.

The suspect, described as a man of Caucasian appearance, approximately 165cm tall, 16-20 years old, wearing a black hooded jumper and black trackpants, was last seen heading south on Malcolm St.

Police urge anyone with information about the robbery to contact Crime Stoppers


----------



## suehobieadventure (Feb 17, 2009)

Might see the offender in a few months down the track !


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

Are you a heart surgeon Sue?


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

A Krispy Kreme opened in Adelaide if anyone was wondering


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Squidley said:


> A Krispy Kreme opened in Adelaide if anyone was wondering


donuts
muggings
warm cream

Sounds like one of the DI lads adventures transplanted into Adelaide
All you need now is a few cryptic comments about baboon arse and Stealth style aphrodisiacs


----------



## Geoffw (Jan 23, 2011)

Squidley said:


> Police are investigating an aggravated robbery involving the theft of doughnuts at West Croydon.
> 
> About 9.40pm last night, two teenage boys got into their car on Malcom Street, having just bought six boxes of doughnuts from a business on Port Road, when a man approached them and threatened them with what looked like a knife. The suspect demanded the victims remain in the car while he opened the rear passenger door and stole the doughnuts before running off. The victims were not physically hurt and the robber did not demand anything else.
> 
> ...


Was fsck around?


----------



## RhubarbTheYeti (Oct 28, 2013)

I drove past at about 6pm tonight and there as still an effing queue way out the front of the store :shock: 
They're donuts :? :? :?


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Adelaide people. ...they are just screwed in the head.....who lines up for a donut!

Edit.....every bogan in Adelaide was there.....zero crime rate in Elizabeth for 2 days.....


----------



## Drewboy (Mar 18, 2008)

Dang, I think they are gunna run out....I need sugar. "How can I fashion this brass column into a threatening knife?" :lol:


----------



## Fsck (Dec 25, 2013)

Squidley said:


> A Krispy Kreme opened in Adelaide if anyone was wondering


Good. It will stop those donut zealots hogging overhead luggage space on the plane from sydney. bunch of dolts.



Geoffw said:


> Was fsck around?


 Damn donuts (zeros).


----------



## Geoffw (Jan 23, 2011)

Nice avatar pic! Ben


----------



## Fsck (Dec 25, 2013)

better than a picture with some donuts lined up in the fish bag. damn donuts.

Donuts!


----------

